# Plug a cable into the network adapter "Local Area Connection" Error - Lost internet



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an HP a6600f Intel Pentium Dual CPU 64 bit operating system with a NVIDIA nForce Ethernet card and Netgear Wireless-G Router for the Toshiba laptop. My internet connection has been working just fine on BOTH computers. Recently, JUST THE HP will not connect to the internet saying "plug a cable into the network adapter local area connection". I have tried various repairs to diagnose where the issue is occurring and think it might be something to do with an HP update that may have messed something up or a driver issue?!?! After taking the router out of the loop, trying a new ethernet cable, etc...I'm thinking either drivers, port or card?!?! I have Windows Vista and have searched various forums and tried several "solutions" to no avail. Any ideas?!?! I am communicating thru my laptop's internet connection so I am limited to the "Diagnose&Repair" options on my HP (with NO INTERNET CONNECTION).

-ruled out router issue
-tried different ethernet cords
-researched error in System Diagnostics Report (Microsoft 6to4 adapter is reporting "tv_configMgrErr31") 
-unchecked ipv6 internet protocol
-several restarts
-Network Sharing Center - checked properties of "local area connection"

Desktop:
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.2 GHz
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3.0 GB RAM
Hard Drives: C: Free - 72% 210476 MB
Antivirus: Norton 360, Enabled, Some updates recently failed due to loss of internet connection

C:\Users\Robbi\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robbi-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-03-55-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EDD7762A-4484-4E11-B5DD-8941532B0
891}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EDD7762A-4484-4E11-B5DD-8941532B0
891}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
&#12288;
Thanks in advance for any assistance offered!!!  Robbi


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the NIC may have given up and died, it does happen. Did you try a system restore to before the issue occurred?


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi JohnWill and No I didn't do anything "new" at all....the internet just simply stopped working one day?!?! I figured it was just a matter of reseting my modemn or restarting the puter but days later, I'm still baffled?!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try a system restore?


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

No I did not. How do I do that?!?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a Vista System Restore Guide


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there JohnWill. OK, system restore done & internet is still not working with same frustrating error. I looked at any security updates that recently failed and any programs recently installed to see if they might be the culprits. "Security Update for Microsoft Works 9 (KB2092914) failed 4 times. Downloaded and installed successfully. "Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office System" was installed on 8/17/10...any chance that may be the culprit????

At this point I'm wondering if the properties to my "Local Area Connection" set up by Comcast got changed or lost?!?! Do you think it would be worth calling them to check the ISP stuff????

Thanks again for your time!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt it's the Office update.

It sounds like your network adapter may have a problem. You have another computer that works, right? Try the cable and router port you're using for this one to make sure it's not something outside the computer.


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, the laptop works when connected directly to the modem. Network adapter? Is there a solution?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you've reloaded the drivers, it looks like the NIC may have a problem on that machine. The cable and router port are good, you're running out of possibilities.


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there AGAIN JohnWill! 
When I click on the network adapter properties, it says the drivers are up to date??? Then again, the computer cannot connect to the internet to automatically search for updated drivers so....how would it know and how would you suggest finding them (i.e. reloading them)?

PS. If the NIC has a problem only on my desktop, could it be something to do with the "Local Area Connection" properties set by my ISP????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You download the drivers from a working machine and move them to the failing machine using removable media.


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi JohnWill: So if I have a NVIDAA nForce 10/100 Mbps ethernet card and Microsoft 6to4 adapter, where do I find the most recent drivers? Normally my puter would just automatically search internet and update if necessary.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Forget the *6to4* driver, that's part of the TCP/IP stack.

You get the Ethernet drivers from the computer manufacturer for built-in network adapters.


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

I tried to download network driver update and it would not download saying drivers are up to date?! (sp43203.exe -nVidia nForce network driver update resolves an issue with the computer not being able to connect to a network (Version:67.8.9.0 (17 Jun 2009))

Under Device Manager, when I expand the Network Adapters section and check the device status, the Nvidia nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet says it is working properly and drivers are up to date. The driver date is 5/21/08, version 67.8.3.1. The 6to4 adapter says not working properly b/c cannot load the drivers required for this device (code 31). I already went thru all the recommened fixes for this issue and agree, should just forget it.

I am confused between chipset drivers, controller drivers, graphic drivers, etc on HP's website. I've searched drivers for the adapter type, the computer model, built-in adapter drivers.......?!?!?!?

Do you think this is the correct driver?
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&swItem=wk-46835-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In Device Manager, uninstall the Ethernet NIC and reboot to let it rebuild the registry entries.


----------



## rlsantore (Sep 14, 2010)

Nvidia Uninstall says This will remove the Nvidia Ethernet Driver Components. All driver components and their corresponding entries in the system registry will be permanently removed from your system. Do you wish to continue? 

Just wanted to be sure before I say YES. I do not have the drivers on disk.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you don't have the drivers, I'd first download a copy. They should regenerate when you boot, but I never take anything for granted.


----------

